# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Turizmi dimëror në Kosovë

## illyrian rex

Jeni të ftuar të postoni të gjitha ato informata dhe foto që mendoni se mund të kontribuojnë në këtë temë. Kemi për çka të flasim. Posedojmë një ndër resortet me të mrekullueshme në rajon siq është Brezovica. Shpresoj që së shpejti të privatizohet dhe të përjetoj investimet që i meriton ky resort. Gjithashtu e kemi edhe qendrën e skijimit dhe bukuritë natyrore në Boge të Rugovës, dhe shume mundesi teë tjera për 'hiking'.
Pasi që mungon një nënforum për sportet dimërore, këtu mund të shkëmbejmë edhe eksperiencat e ndryshme lidhur me rrëshqitjen me ski dhe snowboard.

----------


## illyrian rex

*Brezovica*

Brezovica është qendër kosovare e turizmit dimëror dhe veror në Malet e Sharrit. Shtigjet e skijimit gjenden 12 km larg fshatit me të njëjtin emër në komunën e Shtërpcës. Me mundësit që Brezovica ofron për dashamirët e skijimit, ajo është qendra turistike më e vizituar gjatë dimrit në Kosovë.
Hapësira e qendrës së skijimit është rreth 2500 ha, në lartësinë mbidetare 1718-2522 m. Përbrenda kësaj hapësire janë shtigjet e skijimit me gjatësi mesatare rreth 4 km dhe me një lakueshmëri mesatare prej 38%. Në lartësinë mbidetare prej 1718 m, në Livadhin e Madh gjendet teleferiku më i ri. Stacioni i daljes nga ky teleferik është në lartësinë 2212 m mbi nivelin e detit. Qendra e skijimit "Brezovica" është e hapur për dashamirët e skijimit gjatë gjitha stinëve të vitit, ku në verë, sipërfaqja e mbuluar me borë zvogëlohet por prapë lë mundësin e shfrytëzimit.
Kjo qendër ka disa hotele që ofrojnë shërbime cilësore të kategorive më të larta. Ndër hotelet më të njohura është Hoteli Narcis i kategorisë së parë i cili gjendet në lartësinë mbidetare prej 900 m, dhe është 9 km larg shtigjeve të skijimit. Në lartësinë mbidetare 1700 m gjendet hoteli i kategorisë "B", Hoteli Molika, i cili gjendët pranë shtigjeve të skijimit. Në këtë hotel kryhen shërbimet që kanë të bëjnë me pajisjet për rrëshqitje.

----------


## illyrian rex

*Teleferikët dhe shtigjet në Brezovicë*

Në ski qendër ndodhen 5 teleferikë dhe 4 skilifta, mirëpo gjatë viteve '90 shumica e tyre janë prishur ose nuk punojnë. Momentalisht punojnë vetëm 2 teleferika dhe 1 skilift. Me raste te rralla leshohet edhe teleferiku i tretë.
Shumica e shtigjeve të skijimit në këtë qendër nuk janë për skijatorë me pervojë të shkurtër ose për fillestarë. Për shkak të pjertësisë së madhe, skijatorët të cilët kanë skijuar një kohë relative, janë më të vërtetë skijatorë të mirë.Në Brezovicë gjenden gjithsejt 20 km shtigje të skijimit, të cilat kryesisht janë të lidhura ndërmjet veti. Gjatësia e shtigjeve të veqanta është prej 3.5-4.0 km. Shtigjet e skijimit mund të pranojnë më së 50.000 skijatorë në të njejtën kohë. 
Këto shtigje janë të aprovuara nga FIS (Federata Internacionale), dhe shpresojmë që në të ardhmën e afërt, në to do të zhvillohen garat botërore.

----------


## illyrian rex

Brezovica.......

----------


## Dar_di

Disa të dhëna shtesë për shtegun turistik dimëror në Brezovicë:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=110621

----------


## illyrian rex

*Rugova*

Regjioni i Rugovës ndodhet në pjesën perëndimore të Kosovës, dhe në veri-perendim të Pejës

Rugova përben regjionin e tret të Bjeshkëve të Nemuna, ndodhur në veri të teritorit e duke u kufizuar me kufirin e Malit të Zi, që vazhdon Brenda këtij kufiri e njohur si Malësia e Madhe që përfshin terenin e lëshuar nga Hajla deri në Rozhajë

Regjioni përbëhet nga 13 vendbanime të shtrira në të Dy anët e lumit Lumbardhi

Ky regjion është vazhdim i vargmaleve të Alpeve Shqipëtare,që lëshohen nga Guri i Kuqë(2532m)në lumin Lumbardhi dhe vazhdon shtrirjen me vendbanimet,pastaj ngjitet në veri deri në majen e Hajles.

Rugova ka shtrirje duke filluar në jug nga Kisha e Pejës,Bjeshka e Milishevës, Lumbardhi 2335m dhe me Gurin e Kuq 2522m,duke rënë paksa në nivel takon gurët e Demë Husit,pastaj ngrihet deri në Lugun e Shkodrës 2341m për të vazhduar në Bjeshkën e Malsorit 1220m,lëshohet në Grykën e Bjelluhës dhe ngjitet në aksin perendimornë majen e Licit(Kuqisht),fshati Haxhaj vazhdon e ngritet Livadet e Bukura,duke krijuar kufirin më verior të regjionit nga Qafa e Dasmorëve(Bogë) Livadi i Gjakut ,Livadi i Turkut(Koshutan),Gropat e Hysen Ibre’ dhe arinë pikën më të lartë në veri të regjionit Maja e Hajles 2400m.

Kufizimi natyror nga Hajla ne Shtedim dhe ngrihet në Majen e Zezë .Ne anën veri-lindore ndodhet Maja e Rusolis që zbret deri në rrugën Pejë-Kullë,vazhdon në lindje me kanionin e Shushices deri në Lipë ,ngrihet në Majen e Hasanit 1871m,Qafa e Qyqes,dhe zbret përmes Peklenës tekë Kisha e Pejës,duke përfshir edhe vetë kishën

Është me rëndësi të theksohet se ky kufizim është bërë nga njeriu që ka përdorur barriera natyrore ,duke rrudhur sipërfaqen në atë që është sot 20.330 ha,por se regjioni i Rugovës vazhdon shtrirjen deri në Qafë të Qakorit,duke u kthyer në kalan e Stakajve ,Malësia e Rugovës (fshatrat Husaj,Dacaj,Bukël,Peshkaj e Buxhov)duke zbritur në qytezën e Rozhajës.

MORFOLOGJIA
Regjioni i Rugovës përbëhet nga lumi Lumnardhi që buron ne jug, rrëzë majes së Jelenkut, vazhdon rrjedhën deri në Kuqishtë për tu bashkuar me rrjedhën që buron në Hagjaj.

Këto dy rrjedha krijojn lumin Mbushtria e Pejës që krijon një kanion në gjatësi prej 30km pastaj hapet në shtratin e gjere përgjat qytetit duke u derdhur në Drinin e Bardhë .Pra këtu është edhe kanioni I Rugovës ose përndryshe siq quhet “Gryka e Rugovës”(rreth 6 km kanion tipik)duke filluar 3km larg Pejës deri në kilometrin e 9-të kurë edhe ngadal fillon të hapet.

Kuota mesatare e luginës është 650-1000m e cila banohet kryesisht në anën e majtë të sajë por edhe të djathtë sidomos gjatë muajve të verës

Faqet e malit janë me pjertësi 15-30-shkall,por ka reaste që pjertësia arrinë nga 45-90 shkall (Gurin e Kuqë e Hajlë)por edhe në brendi të terenit si lëshimi i podeve të Dukajevës etj.Shpatet e jugut të regjionit kanë ekspozim kah veriu,ndërsa ato në pjesen veriore janë të kthyera në gjysëmhark kah jugu në përgjithësi.Ndërsa kuota më e ulët vendbanimeve të regjionit është në fshatin Stupeq i Madhë 700m pastaj Drelaj 720-800m,Kuqishtë afër 800-900m,e duke u ngritur në pikën më të lartë të banuar në fshatin Pepaj dhe Qafa e Hajles 2300m.

RRJETI UJOR

Regjioni përbëhet nga një rjetë i dendur ujor.Në përgjithsi i tërë regjioni ka ujra përveq bjeshkës së Lumbardhit që është komplet i thatë.Duke filluar nga lartësit në anën jugore të regjionit ndodhën liqeni glacial i Kuqishtës1900m i mbushur me ujë gjatë gjith stinëve dhe liqeni i Drelajve1800m,që thahet gjatë verës së nxehtë.

Lumi Lumbardhië është ujmbledhësi kryesor burimi i së cilit është në Dy puse: njëri buron në fshatin Haxhaj (Vrella shume tërheqëse) dhe tjetri në rrëzë të majes së Jelenkut.Këto dy rrjedha duke mbledhur edhe ujin e prockave dhe të gurravetakohen në Kuqishtëduke krijuar lumin Mbushtria.

Ky lumë me një kapacitet të madhë ujor vazhdon rrjedhën e tijë në gjatësi prej 56 km.Gjatë rrjedhës së tijë fillimisht krijon luginë dhe më pas kanionin e Rugovës apo”Gryka e Rugovës”siq quhet dhe hapet në qytetin e Pejës ku e përshkon qytetin dhe derdhet në Drinin e Bardh.

Para se të hysh në pikën që karakterizon këtë grykë si kanion tipik në kilometrin e 6-shtë ndodhet ujvara e gjatë 25m që buron në shkëmb nga ana jugore e derdhet në lumë.

KLIMA

Regjioni i Rugovës ka një klimë të lagësht kontinentale me ndikim malor,verë të shkurtër dhe të nxeht,ndërsa dimëri i gjatë dhe i ashpër.Pranvera është e vonë ,vera e nxehtë mesatarishtë por që temperatura ndryshon shume brenda ditës,dhe orët me djell varsishtë nga ekspozimi në përgjithsi nuk janë të gjata.Të reshurat janë më të shumta gjatë vjeshtës dhe në dimër.Debora është e pranishme në majat e bjeshkëve të anës jugore dhë veriore të regjionit deri në gushtë,lartësia e borës arin nga 30-50cm deri në 2m.

Temperaturat mesatare në pranver 4-7 shkall Celsius,në verë 10-17 shkall Celsius,në vjeshtë 5-9 shkall Celsius,dhe në dimër nga +10deri 0dhe –10 deri në –15 .

FLORA

Ambienti malor tipik, klima dhe bimësia i japin këtij regjioni vlerë të veçant si peizazh natyror.Regjioni i Rugovës karakterizohet nga një larmi habitatesh si:

Livadhe e kullota subalpine e alpine

Shkurre e shkurreta 

Pyllë qarri, ahu e halorë

Kodrina, gropa e shpatë

Përrenjë e gryka, zallishte, ujë lumi, gurrash e pusesh

Shpella, kthina e gropa karstike

Massive shkëmbinjesh e gurë të derdhur

Në regjionin e Rugovës dallojm katër zona bimore

Zona e ahut

Zona e dushkut

Zona e pyllit halor

Zona e kullotave alpine

FAUNA
Gjitarët e regjionit të Rugovës përfaqesohen në gjashtë rende:
Rendi Insectivora, ky rend përfaqësohet me tri familje: fam.Erinaceidae, Talpidae
dhe Soricidae
Rendi Rodentia, ky rend përfaqesohet me këto familje: fam.Sciuridae, Grilidae dhe
Muridae
Rendi Chiroptera, përfaqesohen me tri familje: fam.Rhinolophidae, Vespertiolidae
dhe Molossidae
Rendi Carnivora, përfaqesohet nga këto familje: fam.Ursidae, Canidae, Mustelidae
dhe Felida
Rendi Lagomorpha këtu takojm familjen Leporidae
Rendi Artiodactyla me këto familje: Suidae, Bovidae dhe Cervidae-Kaproli
Shpendët që ndodhen në regjionin e Rugovës: Shqiponja e malëve, thëllëza e malit,shkaba,pëllumbi i egër qyqja,kukuvajka,qukapiku i gjelbërt, qukapiku larosh, mëllenja e zezë,trishtili i zi,korbi,sorra,harabeli i shtëpisë,dredhësi i alpeve,zog bore,trumcaku,meillizeza, pupza,orrli,skifteri.
Insektet përfaqesohen nga këto rende:
Rendi: Ephemeroptera, Odonta, Hemiptera, Coleoptera, Lepidoptera.
Peshqit e mundshem: Salmo trutta fario, salmo trutta macrostigma, salmo marmoratus Cuver, Gobio gobio lepidolaemus.
SPEOLOGJIA

Shpellat në regjionin e Rugovës janë të pranishme pothuajse kudo, prej atyre si kthina në faqet e shkëmbinjëve deri në shpellat me një gjatësi të konsiderushme si gropa krastike e deri në shpellat me interes të veçant për studiuesin si Shpella e Radacit që ndodhet në fund të territorit të Rugovës në anën verilindore, pastaj shpella e Karamakazit në Grykën e Rugovës në anën veriore të lumit në km e 3-të,shpella afër Gurrës së Rut’s në Drelaj,ndonëse e pa eksploruar tërësisht,ku shihen mirë gjurmët e njeriut të asaj kohe dhe krijimet natyrore nga stalakmidet dhe stalaktidet për të dhënë banjo si të skalitura e forma të tjera dhe mbishkrime.

Shpella e Radacit është padyshim shpella më e madhe në regjion, ndonëse e pa eksploruar shumë.Të dhënat e studimit tregojn se shpella është studiuar në gjatësinë prej 200m, në thellësi prej 30-40m që përbëhet prej korridoresh, më i rëndësishmi është korridori ku janë zbuluar kadat e ujit me madhësi prej 3cm²deri në 2m²,të krijuara nga procesi i gjatë i krijimit të stalakmiteve nga uji gelqeror.Në thellësi të shpellës ndodhen 3 liqe të vegjel me diameter 3-4 ku njëri prej tyre në thatësi të madhe shteret.Në korridorin e djatht me pjerrësi 45°dhe i gjatë rreth 60m është gjetur femuri i këmbës së njeriut, duke vlerësuar se ky njeri mund të ishte i gjatë 2.40m.Në pjesën kryesore të shpellës arrin të dëgjosh shushurimën e ujërave nëntokësorë të rrjedhes së Drinit të Bardhë por pasi që shpella ndodhet nën nivelin e burimit, andaj ky ujë qarkullon mbi tavanin e shpellës.Është vlerësuar nga speleololog ekspert shpella ka hapësië ku mund të strehohen rreth 30000 veta.

*SKIJIMI

Bjeshkët e Nemuna dhe Rugova si regjion më verior i tyre është qender e skitarisë Kosovare dhe ballkanike duke marrë në konsiderate shtigjet e gjata 3-5km të përshatura nga natyra me dëborë stabile që arrijn lartësin deri në 2m.Është e rëndësishme që dëbora nuk rrëshqet, pra orteqet në shtigjet e skijimit nuk janë të pranishme dhe janë pikat me prani më të madhe të dëbores nga Dhjetori deri në Prill.Bjeshket e Nemuna ndahen në tri regjione si qendra potenciale për zhvillimin e turizmit në tërësi e sidomos atij dimëror.
Regjioni Bjeshka e Belegut në kouten 2200-2300m lartësi mbidetare si qender me mundësi 
për
zhvillimin e skitarise me kapacitet prej 17000/ditë vetash 
Regjioni Bjeshka e Lumbardhit, Milishevës dhe livadhet e Tiganëve me kuotë prej 85000
100000/ditë vetash
Regjioni Bjeshka e Rusolisë, Shtedimi, Hajla dhe Gropa e Madhe 
Si masiv i veçantë i studiuar është Kopraniku, maja më e lart e quajtur Çferle 2430m lartësi mbidetare, kapacitet 15-20.000veta.E veçanta e kësaj qendre është se ajo lidhet drejtpërsëdrejti me qytetin e Pejës në anën jugperendimore ku vizitoët kanë mundësi që mbrenda ditës të shijojn ambientin e pastert dhe bukurit e rralla dhe në mbremje të kthehen në qytet.*
TREKKING 

Regjioni i Rugovës me potencialin e saj natyror me bukurit e shumta dhe pasurit e saja, me ujëra si burime natyrore liqej në naltesi të ndryshme, shpella të shumta, peisazhe piktoreske të vargmaleve të lidhura në mes veti me maje të larta,me florë dhe faunë të pasur të shtrire në tërë regjionin ofron mundësi të mëdha për kryrjen e aktivitetit të trekingut .Shtigjet për kryrjen e trekingut janë të shumta dhe janë të punuara në mënyrë të veçant të cilat kalojn përgjat bukurive të shumta natyrore, ku gjatë shëtitjes mund të mahniteni me bukurit mahnitese qe ofron mjedisi si: liqenjt, peisazhe bjeshke, flore e faune etj.

Disa nga shtigjet e punuara për aktivitetin e trekingut:

Drelaj-Liqeni i Vogel-Liqeni i Madh– Kuqisht

Reke e Allages-Stanishte e eperme 

Drelaj-Dugaiv

Drelaj-Leqinat-Lugu i Shkodres

Si dhe shumë shtigje tjera.Ekzistojn shtigje të ndryshme të cilat mund të bëshë ecje një ditore deri në një javore

Poashtu shtigjet janë të punuara në mënyre që ti përshtaten të gjitha grupmoshave, prej ecjeve më të lehta gjerë ato më ekstreme, ku ecja mund të kombinohet me pushtim te majeve, ngjitjen ne shkembinj, via ferata etj 

PUSHTIMI I MAJEVE

Ecje, ngjitje në lartësi derisa të ndeshësh me pengesa natyrore –skembinjë te lartë e të rrëpinjte, për të kapërcyer këto pengesa natyrore njeriu duhet të përdor mjetet ndihmese andaj quhet ngjitje

Ne regjionin e Rugoves ka mundesi te zhvillimit te ngjitjes ne masivin shkëmbor ne regjionin e dyte te Bjeshkeve te Nemuna si maja e Gjeravices 2656m, duke shkuar ne drejtim te trekufirit ne Boriqe 2330m etj.Si maje tjera të preferueshme për pushtim janë Marijashi,Hajle,Kopraniku,Guri i Kuq etj.

Nga rugova.de

----------


## illyrian rex

*Rugova*............

----------


## Nete

Rugova me pelqen me shume se brezovica valla,si veres ashtu edhe dimrit ka pamje mahnitese.

----------


## Disa

illyrian rex

Te pergezoj per kete tem,shum e bukure.
Por mua ajo qe me pengon eshte se ende Brezovicen e kan ne dore serbet,dhe paret i marrin ata,keq shum.

----------


## illyrian rex

> illyrian rex
> 
> Te pergezoj per kete tem,shum e bukure.
> Por mua ajo qe me pengon eshte se ende Brezovicen e kan ne dore serbet,dhe paret i marrin ata,keq shum.


Edhe ndonje dite Disa. Ata e paten ne dore krejt Kosoven, por a e kan me?  :shkelje syri: 

Brezovica do te rregullohet shpejt, besom. Serbet nuk mundemi me i debu, por do te mbesin punetor me rroge...edhe ashtu gati krejt pleq kane mbet.

Do te ndodhe privatizimi shume shpejt, dhe Brezovica do te jete qendra e skijimit me terheqese ne Ballkan.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> Edhe ndonje dite Disa. Ata e paten ne dore krejt Kosoven, por a e kan me? 
> 
> Brezovica do te rregullohet shpejt, besom. Serbet nuk mundemi me i debu, por do te mbesin punetor me rroge...edhe ashtu gati krejt pleq kane mbet.
> 
> Do te ndodhe privatizimi shume shpejt, dhe Brezovica do te jete qendra e skijimit me terheqese ne Ballkan.


Loqka jeme.  :ngerdheshje: 

Ç'fare fjale inspiruese.

----------


## illyrian rex

*Gjeravica*

Gjeravica me 2.656 m lartësi mbidetare është maja më e lartë në Alpet Shqiptare (Bjeshkët e Nemuna). Ka mundësi që kjo maje të jetë edhe për disa metra më e lartë, por kjo mbetet të konfiromohet. Radhitet si maja e dytë pas majës së malit Korab i cili gjendet në Alpet Shqiptare dhe ka lartësinë 2764 metra, Mali i Korabit 41º48'N-20º30'E).

Kjo maje malore gjendet në perëndim të Kosovës, gjegjësisht në vargmalet e Bjeshkëve të Nemuna që ndajnë 'kufirin shtetëror' të komunës së Deçanit me Shqipërinë. Maja e Gjeravicës gjendet në gjerësinë gjeografike veriore 42.53° dhe 20.13° të gjatësisë gjeografike lindore.

Kjo është njëra nga atraksionet turistike më të vizituara nga alpinistët e shteteve të ndryshme që nga viti 1975.

----------


## Prishtina.C

BREZOVICA

----------


## Prishtina.C

brezovica

----------


## Prishtina.C

brezovica

----------


## Prishtina.C

brezovica

----------


## Prishtina.C

brezovica

----------


## Prishtina.C

brezovica

----------


## Prishtina.C

brezovica

----------


## Prishtina.C

brezovica

----------

